# What is the build date of your CTD and have you had any issues?



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

August 2013 Build....15,000 miles....no problems


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Mine was assembled July 29, 2013. 

I had my transmission control module replaced in the winter, for an occasional intermittent no shift out of second gear condition. Car was fixed in less than 24 hours. 

I also had the poor def and P20EE code two weeks ago - but that cleared itself the next day. 

And there's the steering sticktion that appeared during last winter but disappeared with the warmer weather in April. 

I have 22,000 miles on the odometer.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

12k ish and 12/13 build and so far so good


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

took delivery june 14th /13 so I guess end of april or
early june still waiting for exhaust temp sensor 3 wks so far, only issue at 29000 ks.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Jan 2014 build- O2 sensor, egr base plate, pin hole in exhaust (all was for same slow o2 issue) . Happened at 6500mi


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Built March 2014, Picked up in June. O2 sensor replaced and NOX sensor cleaned. No other problems


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no idea of build date

edit *aug 13 *trunk switch, oil pan heater cord recall


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> no idea of build date


When you open the driver's door, look right under the lower bracket for the rear door. There is a label that will have the build date.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Great idea for a thread, statistical analysis is cool. 

Mine is 5/13. Wheel bearings at 60K. Exhaust gas temperature sensor #2 at 61K. Minor and rare glitches with the DIC. No major issues and no drivability issues. 81K miles now.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

6/13. No mechanical issues in 29,600 miles. I did have to deal with the "old" radio issue (no messaging) though.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

9/13 have 32k miles, have owned it a year as of yesterday

No dealer repairs thus far


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

July 30 or 31 of 2013 build for me. Purchased it a year ago last week and rolled 23,000 miles on my way to work this morning. I had 2 issues (steering and inadvertent trunk opening) that were fixed by software updates to the steering and BCM under warranty. I experienced the P0133 code that was fixed in less than 72 hours by my dealer by replacing an O2 sensor, EGR valve, and mounting plate. I am currently waiting on the parts to complete the Oil Pan Heater Cord recall, which will probably be done at my 24,000 mile service in a couple weeks. Otherwise perfect experience with the vehicle and very satisfied.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

February 2014 Build, and 25,000 km with no issues.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

July 2012 built in Australia, 26 months old and 26,000km, no issues.


----------



## Cruze_Diesel14 (Sep 3, 2014)

May of 2013 and bought this year as a "2014". Didn't actually know that it was a 2013 till just now so that's some crap. 

15k miles on her and had a def fluid issue at 8k miles. Other than that it's been a great car!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> inadvertent trunk opening that were fixed by software updates to the BCM under warranty.


I have noticed this a few times as well, I have wondered if I was hitting the button in my pocket or the car was acting up.

Was planning on asking them to install the two shot relay, but is there an actual update for this as well?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> I have noticed this a few times as well, I have wondered if I was hitting the button in my pocket or the car was acting up.
> 
> Was planning on asking them to install the two shot relay, but is there an actual update for this as well?


Yes, there is a BCM update that changes the behavior of the trunk release. I went back to my selling dealer within a week of purchase to see about the 2-shot relay, because I was having inadvertent trunk opening due to the fob hitting a pocket knife or another key in my pocket. The dealer said that GM was instructing them not to install the 2-shot relay on 2014 models, and to check back in a few months, because a different solution was in the works. 

So, I put one of these on my switchblade over the winter to protect the button:

Wholesale Product Snapshot Product name is free shipping ! gift ! Chevrolet Cruze leather car key chain key case

When that broke a few months back, I started looking into it again, and I found out that they had been building the Cruze with a new BCM calibration since March 2014 and as of June 5, they were recommending that models built before February 28 should be re-flashed to the new BCM calibration if the customer is experiencing inadvertent trunk opening. The Techlink article can be found at:

BCM Reprogramming for Unwanted Trunk Opening

I had mine done at my 18,000 mile service back in July, and now my trunk button has to be held for 1 second before the trunk will open rather than the 200 milliseconds that the old calibration specified.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Cruze_Diesel14 said:


> May of 2013 and bought this year as a "2014". Didn't actually know that it was a 2013 till just now so that's some crap.
> 
> 15k miles on her and had a def fluid issue at 8k miles. Other than that it's been a great car!


Model years and calendar years have been on a different schedule for as long as I can remember. If you are in North America, your Cruze is a 2014 model, in spite of being built in 2013. There is no such thing as a 2013 Cruze Diesel in North America. It's just like the Cruzes hitting the lots right now are 2015 models in spite of being built in September of 2014. 

Every model has its own timetable for model year changeovers. So some 2015 models have been on the lots since early this spring, while other 2015 vehicles will be almost year end before they change over. The Cruze model year used to change over in the spring, but as part of the facelift for the 2015 model and the redesign for the 2016 model, they have moved the changeover for the Cruze to the fall instead, making the 2014 model year extra long, with nearly 17 months of production.


----------



## Schmelz (Nov 24, 2013)

10/13 I have 17K and had a CEL at 14192 miles. It was for a P24A5. EGR cooler bypass solenoid valve. Also the drivers front airbag recall #14305 was done at the same time. Dealer kept it for 3 days but provided a nice loaner to drive. Trouble free other than that. 

I LOVE IT !!


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> Model years and calendar years have been on a different schedule for as long as I can remember. If you are in North America, your Cruze is a 2014 model, in spite of being built in 2013. There is no such thing as a 2013 Cruze Diesel in North America. It's just like the Cruzes hitting the lots right now are 2015 models in spite of being built in September of 2014.
> 
> Every model has its own timetable for model year changeovers. So some 2015 models have been on the lots since early this spring, while other 2015 vehicles will be almost year end before they change over. The Cruze model year used to change over in the spring, but as part of the facelift for the 2015 model and the redesign for the 2016 model, they have moved the changeover for the Cruze to the fall instead, making the 2014 model year extra long, with nearly 17 months of production.


Yeah, I know when I looked at buying a WRX, they had stopped making 2014 WRX's in December of 2013 and they were going to start making the 2015's in March of 2014.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

6 / 13 , Sensor in front wheel and oil pan chord .. 45,000 miles and still going strong


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Seems like so far there are no real "problem areas". Everybody's (mostly minor) issues are different for the most part.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> When you open the driver's door, look right under the lower bracket for the rear door. There is a label that will have the build date.


10-4


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

November 2013 build date and purchase. Currently just shy of 14,000 with no issues.

Also for what it's worth: first 8k miles were nearly all highway mostly in extremely cold climate of nothern Minnesota. The last 6,000 have been just the opposite; nearly all city (commute 11 miles to work each day with about 6 on the freeway each way). I've certainly noticed far more interrupted regens than I did when it was almost all highway miles, but still no troubles so far.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> When you open the driver's door, look right under the lower bracket for the rear door. There is a label that will have the build date.


If you PM your Vin to Chevy Customer Care they can send you a build sheet of day month year so you can say "My car was built on Monday, figures!"


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello everyone!

As Merc6 stated, we can provide your your vehicle build sheet. Feel free to send us a private message with your VIN and email address if needed. We'd be happy to help!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Just PM'd the Chevy Customer Care to get the build sheet. Hopefully it comes soon. I'm curious to see it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Just PM'd the Chevy Customer Care to get the build sheet. Hopefully it comes soon. I'm curious to see it.


I found the month mine was built on a plate under the hood
View attachment 116153
This is on the firewall just above the engine.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Just got my build sheet. Realistically it has a bunch of useless information on it that the average person won't care about, but I think it's cool


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Correction: Very useful information for people who know how to use it.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Correction: Very useful information for people who know how to use it.


The people who know how to use it probably don't make up with average population lol.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Well I studied under the great Gerry Buccini at Lorne Akins, so I guess you could say that I don't make up the average population.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Well I studied under the great Gerry Buccini at Lorne Akins, so I guess you could say that I don't make up the average population.


It wasn't meant to be a shot at anyone or to be insulting. My point was that a Cruze isn't a rare spectacle like a 1960 Corvette where having every last detail about the car is going to further contribute to it's value. I think the majority of people who buy Cruze's see it as a comfortable and inexpensive form of transportation. So they are probably not concerned with every last detail. If you are interested in cars, the build sheet is probably of great interest to you, like it is to me. If you don't have much of an interest in cars, you probably don't really care whether or not you can see the build sheet.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Agreed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I found the month mine was built on a plate under the hood
> View attachment 116153
> This is on the firewall just above the engine.


Must be a Holden(or overseas as my subaru has a FUGI one similar to that but more info) thing as we don't have that. We may have the vin and that's it.



Cruze2.0TD said:


> Just got my build sheet. Realistically it has a bunch of useless information on it that the average person won't care about, but I think it's cool


 For us gassers, we receive the RPO code KRD for FUEL RATING OCTANE NO. 91 in the build sheet to prove 87 octane was a last minute after thought.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

My turn, 05/2013, many issues. ..

-driver side wind noise
-radio unit replacement (my link issues) 
-trunk release button 
-oil pan heater (recall) 
-and the emissions troubles that some of us have linked to the def...bad def and check engine and limp mode for a couple of weeks now and still not fixed. Bad def message again this morning lol.
-ghost check engine and def warning in the cluster sometimes is dimmed lit...dealer says it's normal. ..?
- now noticed this week when had to do an emergency stop from 70 to 0 that the front discs are waved (vibration in the steering) with only 25K on it...normal driving. ..( as usual warranty will not cover that because they say it's normal wear??? 1st reason of weaving discs is poor quality/recycled material that they're made of. So new discs for me each 25K?...it's unreasonable. ..

I can add the cheap white paint quality because the front of the car has like 200 chips, never seen something like this and owned many cars and always drove on highway. I can post a pic of my 2006 truck that have 60K miles on it and still like new...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Number one cause of warped rotors is improperly torqued wheel nuts.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

lol...torqued by the dealer....i'm at the dealer at this moment...error codes are...p11d7 and p22fe related to the nox sensor...3rd visit at the the dealer for this problem and finally they will order it...for the rotors they will turn them instead of new ones so I'm expecting them to wave in 3 weeks or so...and another courtesy visit to my favorite dealer...it's very frustrating.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I honestly think if I had that many problems with my Cruze with that few miles on it, I'd probably cut my losses and sell it for something else, so far, so good though  Granted, as I said before, mine only has 12,000 km's (~8,000 miles) on it.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I wish to every cruze diesel owner a good luck with theirs, didn't had alot with mine, it's nothing major but annoying. Just hoping after these issues when all fixed she'll be good for long.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Built 02/2014, have under 1000 miles. No issues to report. Wish others having issues the best of luck with repairs and hope that there are not any widespread problems with the CTD.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

bigluke said:


> My turn, 05/2013, many issues. ..
> 
> -driver side wind noise
> -radio unit replacement (my link issues)
> ...


if you couldn't feel a pulsation with normal braking I would leave them till you can.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Number one cause of warped rotors is improperly torqued wheel nuts.


don't forget heat. reason for vented rotors.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Dang bigluke, you're far more patient then I. Are you retired? I know I could not get that many days off to deal with all the problems you're having. Nothing major is a plus, but like you said it's annoying. I know when I had my radio issue, I had to give up 3 Saturday mornings. Not fun, but once GM customer service was on it, the part was ordered and installed within a week. Keep on keeping on, it can only get better, right?


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

oilburner said:


> if you couldn't feel a pulsation with normal braking I would leave them till you can.


This is usually caused from hard braking at faster speeds, over heating and warping the rotor . The dealer won't turn your rotors, he'll put them on a lathe as long as the thickeness permits.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Dang bigluke, you're far more patient then I. Are you retired? I know I could not get that many days off to deal with all the problems you're having. Nothing major is a plus, but like you said it's annoying. I know when I had my radio issue, I had to give up 3 Saturday mornings. Not fun, but once GM customer service was on it, the part was ordered and installed within a week. Keep on keeping on, it can only get better, right?


Yeah I'm very patient as you said...I'm 35 so long way till retirement. ...haha...I'm lucky to have a schedule at work that permits me to visit the dealer on my off days. I work on 12hours shifts, 7 days per 2 weeks. My other option was vw if I wanted diesel and really didn't like their interior, seriously I like the cruze a lot and want to give it another chance. And yes they will turn the rotors and if they warp again they'll replace them with new ones as told by the service manager ( after a long discussion with him). So we'll see...


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tyranttrent said:


> This is usually caused from hard braking at faster speeds, over heating and warping the rotor . The dealer won't turn your rotors, he'll put them on a lathe as long as the thickeness permits.


What is faster speeds...70miles? I didn't went on a track with it..normal driving only..
If I follow you correctly as soon as I have to do an emergency stop they will warp? I suspect a gripped caliper that's making constant contact with the rotors causing them to over heat, but I leave this part for the dealer. Couple years ago went to the track with my accord V6 and beat it like there was no tomorrow and didn't warped the rotors at all, same for the Supra and a Civic Si. Try to warp brembos. ..you have to step on the brakes for a decade to do so because the material used in them is more heat resistant. So if mine warp again I let the dealer replace them but my next rotors brembos all the way.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My wife managed to warp 2 sets of rotors on our van in the course of 50,000 miles. The first set warped because she would drive a 4500 lb. van like it was an 1800 lb. Escort and built a ton of heat in the brakes - getting up to 25-30 mph between 2 stops signs that are 250 feet apart and other such things - and when our most common destination includes going from 55mph to a stop at the bottom of a very long, steep hill, you can imagine how that worked out. The second set had to do with a stuck caliper and only warped one side.


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

My ctd was built 05/13
first week def warning but went away. Took it into dealer to read code => nothing recorded
after 11000 km CEL => two weeks at dealer waiting for new o2 sensor
driver side airbag recall
oil pan heater cord recall
mylink and siri eyes free features not working => dealer and GM customer care infotainment rep say SOL as there is no reflash available.


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

Build date: 12/13/13. 12000 miles. No issues.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

01/14 build date

Have had zero issues so far. Currently have 13000km on it. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Mine was assembled July 29, 2013.
> 
> I had my transmission control module replaced in the winter, for an occasional intermittent no shift out of second gear condition. Car was fixed in less than 24 hours.
> 
> ...


Just had P20E4 appear today at 22,500 miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Just had P20E4 appear today at 22,500 miles.


IIRC, that's the same one I had. I drove 1000 miles with the CEL and no drivability issues. No further issues in the 22K miles since replacement.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

We had a CEL at ~~250 miles for emissions, cleared it with code scanner and it never came back .

We have also had an issue with the back up sensors, but after a few miles they start working perfect. 

Other then that, white seems to get very dirty very fast. Love the car!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

nascarnate326 said:


> Other then that, white seems to get very dirty very fast. Love the car!!


Splash guards are your friend.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Just had P20E4 appear today at 22,500 miles.


Dealer saw it today. They cleared the code and sent me home. It was explained to me that its related to one of three temperature sensors and if the code recurs they will need the car overnight as the protocol requires that the car sit eight hours before retest.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Dealer saw it today. They cleared the code and sent me home. It was explained to me that its related to one of three temperature sensors and if the code recurs they will need the car overnight as the protocol requires that the car sit eight hours before retest.


Come to think of it, it did take the dealer a couple days to finish mine. I didn't ask for details though.


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

*Diesel Particulate Filter*

My CTD is an 8/13 Build....just over 15,000 miles since purchased mid Jan 2014. My commute to work is about 48-49 miles each way, and almost all highway. About 4 days ago I got a message "diesel particulate filter full, continue driving".....about 1 minute later I got the same message plus "engine power reduced" and the check engine light came on. This happened to me roughly 2 months ago in August and now that it's happened twice so close together I'm wondering if something needs fixed. The dealer "cleaned the filter", I assume by running the car but I thought I was supposed to have time to continue driving so it could clean itself before ruduced engine message. One other thing I noticed is that my mpg's went from 45-ish to 18-ish when I picked up the car yesterday. I haven't driven to work yet (tomorrow) but hope that once on highway that'll bump back up to normal. No other problems to speak of, but was hoping for some help from anybody in the know on this issue, Thanks in advance for any replies !!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Justgot2hunt said:


> My CTD is an 8/13 Build....just over 15,000 miles since purchased mid Jan 2014. My commute to work is about 48-49 miles each way, and almost all highway. About 4 days ago I got a message "diesel particulate filter full, continue driving".....about 1 minute later I got the same message plus "engine power reduced" and the check engine light came on. This happened to me roughly 2 months ago in August and now that it's happened twice so close together I'm wondering if something needs fixed. The dealer "cleaned the filter", I assume by running the car but I thought I was supposed to have time to continue driving so it could clean itself before ruduced engine message. One other thing I noticed is that my mpg's went from 45-ish to 18-ish when I picked up the car yesterday. I haven't driven to work yet (tomorrow) but hope that once on highway that'll bump back up to normal. No other problems to speak of, but was hoping for some help from anybody in the know on this issue, Thanks in advance for any replies !!


This sounds wrong to me. With the type of driving you do this sign really should never come up at all. I suggest you take it to an independent diesel mechanic and have the car checked and get a written report to take to the dealer for it to be fixed properly.


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

I have to stop maybe 4-5 times on the way to work (EARLY am) and might catch double that on the way home but I agree I didn't think it would be an issue. Both times it has happened I was out running around locally on a day off so maybe ??


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko
soft code , screwed up long enough to put the light on an corrected itself. mine was a hard code sensor went defective an stayed that way.
good luck.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> Tomko
> soft code , screwed up long enough to put the light on an corrected itself. mine was a hard code sensor went defective an stayed that way.
> good luck.


Thanks. I'm pretty sure it happened when my wife flamed it up from stone cold and then shut it off less than a minute latter. Then I fired it up about four hours later and Shazam MIL is your friend.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, what do the "build sheets" that can be obtained from GM look like? What other info is included other than the build date?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

bigluke said:


> I can add the cheap white paint quality because the front of the car has like 200 chips, never seen something like this and owned many cars and always drove on highway. I can post a pic of my 2006 truck that have 60K miles on it and still like new...


Agreed the hood of the car will be a rust bucket in no time as mine as well.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

bigluke said:


> I can add the cheap white paint quality because the front of the car has like 200 chips, never seen something like this and owned many cars and always drove on highway. I can post a pic of my 2006 truck that have 60K miles on it and still like new...





MilTownSHO said:


> Agreed the hood of the car will be a rust bucket in no time as mine as well.


The paint formulations used in 2006 were not as environmentally friendly as those in 2014. This has unfortunately led to paint that is easier to chip today. 

Plus the hood profile is considerably lower and more exposed on a sedan than it is on a truck leading to even more chips. 

This is why I had 3m paint protection film applied to my car. It isn't cheap - but it's less than the alternative.


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

Update: I went to and came from work today. When I got to work, car was reading 36.1 MPG (up from 18.0) and checking again this eve when I hit the driveway it's back up to about normal reading 49.3 MPG. This is using the cruise control set between 57-61 MPH for a good chunk of commute. Guess it's fixed for now, but I still wonder for how long. Thanks again for the reply, appreciated.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

And this morning P20E4 returned. So it looks like I'm back to the dealer next week.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> And this morning P20E4 returned. So it looks like I'm back to the dealer next week.


I vaguely remember something about that same code could be sensor 2 or sensor 3 but there is some sort of process they go through to determine which one it is. Did your dealer say anything about that?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

No problems, 8/14 and just rolled 50 miles! :yahoo:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I vaguely remember something about that same code could be sensor 2 or sensor 3 but there is some sort of process they go through to determine which one it is. Did your dealer say anything about that?


Just that they need it stone cold for testing and that they have a rental lined up for next monday.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Just that they need it stone cold for testing and that they have a rental lined up for next monday.


the reason for stone cold they will check to make sure all 3 sensors show the same data or temp, an keep checking as engine temp ramps up.
checking to see if the suspect one drops out long enough to kick the light on.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Dropped mine off today at 33k miles for a few issues as my B2B warranty is running out. None of these are diesel specific.

Bluetooth is horrible, sounds fine on my end, but if I am going anything over like 30MPH, people complain they cannot hear me and it sounds like all my windows are open.

Notchy steering that everyone complains about, this issue just started last week. On the drive to the dealer it didn't do it once. Have a strong feeling they are gonna rack a ton of miles on my car (as I told them it has to be warmed up for the problem to occur) and state "could not duplicate."

Replace oil drain plug (second time this has been done under warranty.) The tech told me they strip out easily due to the metal being cheap. They were supposed to do this at the last oil change, but were missing a gasket. The service writer told me they will refill the oil, but not change the filter. I would have to pay for that, dumb.

Reprogram BCM so I can hopefully quit finding my trunk open.

Also asked them to give the car a real good one over and also check for any MyLink updates while it was in.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Just that they need it stone cold for testing and that they have a rental lined up for next monday.


Any drivability issues?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Dropped mine off today at 33k miles for a few issues as my B2B warranty is running out. None of these are diesel specific.
> 
> Bluetooth is horrible, sounds fine on my end, but if I am going anything over like 30MPH, people complain they cannot hear me and it sounds like all my windows are open.
> 
> ...


Hey there,

Very sorry to hear that you are experiencing these concerns with your vehicle. Please be sure to let us know what the dealership finds out, and if further assistance is needed from us. We would be happy to look into this the best way possible. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Got the car back today 

They reprogrammed for the Bluetooth issue, trunk issue, and steering issue. Drain plug and gasket were replaced as well.

The trunk has the delay now, have not had a chance yet to test the Bluetooth or steering issue.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> The paint formulations used in 2006 were not as environmentally friendly as those in 2014. This has unfortunately led to paint that is easier to chip today.
> 
> Plus the hood profile is considerably lower and more exposed on a sedan than it is on a truck leading to even more chips.
> 
> This is why I had 3m paint protection film applied to my car. It isn't cheap - but it's less than the alternative.


Sorry Tomko but I can't agree with you on that one, before the cruze I had an Aveo that I kept for 5 years and 130000km of highway driving, I did maybe 10 stone chips on it and it was white also. If I look at my cruze hood you can't even compare...I have 20 times more's chips on the cruze with one fourth of the mileage. The paint quality levels dropped significantly. I'm waiting till this winter ends and probably repaint the hood at my friend paint shop and then 3M it.


----------



## Justgot2hunt (Oct 24, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Got the car back today
> 
> They reprogrammed for the Bluetooth issue, trunk issue, and steering issue. Drain plug and gasket were replaced as well.
> 
> The trunk has the delay now, have not had a chance yet to test the Bluetooth or steering issue.


I get the same complaints from people I call.....usually have to switch back to handset. Curious to hear if yours got any better.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Justgot2hunt said:


> I get the same complaints from people I call.....usually have to switch back to handset. Curious to hear if yours got any better.


I'll call someone tomorrow on my way to work and let you know


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Sorry Tomko but I can't agree with you on that one, before the cruze I had an Aveo that I kept for 5 years and 130000km of highway driving, I did maybe 10 stone chips on it and it was white also. If I look at my cruze hood you can't even compare...I have 20 times more's chips on the cruze with one fourth of the mileage. The paint quality levels dropped significantly. I'm waiting till this winter ends and probably repaint the hood at my friend paint shop and then 3M it.


your aveo would not be able to keep up too the car in front of you like your diesel can to receive the chips.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## Smoothride (Sep 16, 2014)

New cruze was built June 2014. 1000 miles no problems yet.best 62 mile average was 52.4 mpg.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Smoothride said:


> New cruze was built June 2014. 1000 miles no problems yet.best 62 mile average was 52.4 mpg.


:smile:
welcome aboard, anything you need to know is wright here. ( about your cruze that is)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Smoothride said:


> New cruze was built June 2014. 1000 miles no problems yet.best 62 mile average was 52.4 mpg.


Yes welcome!


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Justgot2hunt said:


> I get the same complaints from people I call.....usually have to switch back to handset. Curious to hear if yours got any better.


Called the person I talk to the most with the bluetooth. She stated you can still hear some background noise but it is much better.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Car has build date of March 2014. No issues so far (knock on wood!).


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Car build date Jan 2014. No issues. I don't often break 3k rpm, but I do at least an hour of driving at 70mph every weekday.


----------



## albo60s (May 29, 2014)

build date January 2014.
Check engine light intermittent issue.Doesn't seem to effect the peformnce of the car at all. 
15k miles averaging around 45mpg overall.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

06/14 build, only owned it for 1 month has 2300km (1400 miles) on it already, 1 issue already. the fog lights quit working. I took it to the dealer and it turned out to be a bad ground. I was very worried about this but I found out that the fog lights are dealer installed. The dealership I had bought it from is not the dealer that installed them. The car was brought in for me from another dealer. Anyways they repaired the ground all under warranty. Other than that no issues and I absolutely love it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome new people to the diesel club!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gman said:


> 06/14 build, only owned it for 1 month has 2300km (1400 miles) on it already, 1 issue already. the fog lights quit working. I took it to the dealer and it turned out to be a bad ground. I was very worried about this but I found out that the fog lights are dealer installed. The dealership I had bought it from is not the dealer that installed them. The car was brought in for me from another dealer. Anyways they repaired the ground all under warranty. Other than that no issues and I absolutely love it


welcome
where in Ontario are you? starting to see more in my area.


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

oilburner said:


> welcome
> where in Ontario are you? starting to see more in my area.


I live in Windsor. I have only seen one other CTD around here lol other than mine. my dealer got mine from a dealer in Alliston


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

11/2013 build. O2 sensor needed replacement around 4K miles, and the separator around 10K. (Ignored my check engine light for a while and took it in for service at 11.8K).

Some rubber trim around the base of the shift handle is peeling off, haven't made an issue out of that.


----------



## 750hmf (Mar 28, 2014)

Had turbo replaced at 25000 km. seal went out and started puking oil into my exhaust so it made for one **** of a smoke show lol. Other than that the car has been great! I've put 2000 km on new turbo and no trouble so far, I hope it was just a freak thing because it took over 3 weeks for the turbo to come in!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

750hmf said:


> Had turbo replaced at 25000 km. seal went out and started puking oil into my exhaust so it made for one **** of a smoke show lol. Other than that the car has been great! I've put 2000 km on new turbo and no trouble so far, I hope it was just a freak thing because it took over 3 weeks for the turbo to come in!


Did your diesel do the "runaway diesel" thing when this happened?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Did your diesel do the "runaway diesel" thing when this happened?


would go straight out exhaust system, if it was the intake side of turbo it would of taken off. scary thought.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oilburner said:


> would go straight out exhaust system, if it was the intake side of turbo it would of taken off. scary thought.


I wonder if the exhaust system components are toast now. Something like that would fill up a DPF pretty quickly, I'd imagine, not to mention coating all the sensors.


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

7/14 build. 2500 mi. Code P22fe. 5th time. Every problem thread I see has at least one post with this code. P22fe and P24fe seem to be the most common reasons for CELs. On Tuesday the Chevy technical support people are supposed to be brought into the conversation with the dealer service dept. Crossing my fingers, but not holding my breath.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

An odd thing this morning ... my fuel gauge suddenly dropped to zero while idling. I'd started the car with 1/4 tank. My trip odometer also got zero'd out. I filled up just to be safe, and the gauge recalibrated. Then put 250 miles on it today on a trip, have not seen this happen again yet. :icon_scratch:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Zenturi said:


> An odd thing this morning ... my fuel gauge suddenly dropped to zero while idling. I'd started the car with 1/4 tank. My trip odometer also got zero'd out. I filled up just to be safe, and the gauge recalibrated. Then put 250 miles on it today on a trip, have not seen this happen again yet. :icon_scratch:


I had something weird with the DIC before a couple times. Once my avg MPG all reset and another time my low fuel light didn't come on at all. Both things only ever happened once.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

I have had a few issues with the car not starting or weak starting - as if something is draining my battery when "off". Taking to dealer this morning for a "few days sit" time to see if something is powering up at some point and discharging the battery.. Also, have the rubber gasket around shift lever trim coming off.


----------



## BelgCruzer (Jan 1, 2015)

Build 01/2010
Cruze LT 2.0VCDI 150hp. 76,000km's (47224miles) now, bought my car in occasion, no problems at all apparently (hopefully it stays like that).

Wondering how many KM's i'll be able to make before my car has to go in for expensive reparations.
I drive 40,000KM's (24,854miles)/year. 90% highway.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

BelgCruzer said:


> Build 01/2010
> Cruze LT 2.0VCDI 150hp. 76,000km's (47224miles) now, bought my car in occasion, no problems at all apparently (hopefully it stays like that).
> 
> Wondering how many KM's i'll be able to make before my car has to go in for expensive reparations.
> I drive 40,000KM's (24,854miles)/year. 90% highway.


Welcome to the forum! So far, they seem to be pretty well built.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Built 8/13. 22K mi. Only issue last week CEL. Dealer said something about intake hose leak. He ordered a new hose.


----------

